# Am I pregnant or just late?



## Tinkpink100 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone  I'm really stressing out right now and I was hoping I could get some insight. I'm not ready to have a child at this point in my life, so my boyfriend of 2 years and I use the calendar method, which means we only have unprotected sex after I finish ovulating. My fertile window was February 5th through the 11th. From the 4th through the 6th, I bled very lightly, which apparently is normal during ovulation even though it has never happened to me before. My boyfriend and I had unprotected sex on the 12th and my cervix by that time already dropped down, which is normal for me after I finish ovulating. I am now 4-5 days late. I've had all my normal pms symptoms, but I can barely feel my cervix! I'm not even bloated, and my boobs don't hurt anymore. I'm so confused as to even HOW I would've gotten pregnant, since we didn't have sex until a week after the spotting during my fertile window! About 3 months ago I was randomly 5 days late, so I'm hoping this is the case. But the suspense is killing me! I'll take a test tomorrow if I don't start today. Any support or insight would be appreciated. Thanks in advance! ???


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi TinkPink100! 

Welcome to Mothering!

I'm sorry you are late and stressing out. Of course the only way to know for sure is to take a test. If you are 4-5 days late then most pregnancy tests should show a line at any point in the day. I hope that when you take the test, you get the result that you are looking for.

Moving forward, I personally, would look at your method of birth control. Many woman do not ovulate during a set period of days, even if their periods are on time like clockwork. Which means that you could have misjudged your fertile window and in fact have gotten pregnant. There are many ways to still practice Natural Family Planning that can more accurately predict your fertile window. The book "Taking Charge of your Fertility" is a fantastic read.


----------

